# Which Team USA point guard will get the most minutes?



## BallerBlogger (Jun 29, 2008)

Deron Williams and Chris Paul are unquestionably better than Jason Kidd at this point in Kidd's career.

But I think Kidd's experience and size will be a huge asset in the international game. So my pick is Kidd.

Will Deron Williams or Chris Paul assume the majority of the minutes as Kidd's backup?

Chris Paul was tremendous this season.

But I think D-Will's size and shooting ability will give him the edge when it comes to the international game. Paul struggled in 2006. The international game is much more physical and Chris doesn't have a lot of size. Opposing guards were able to body him up.

Your thoughts?

BallerBlogger.com


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

Deron Williams


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Deron will earn the most minutes but Kidd'll be in down the stretch in potential close games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kidd. He's one of the leaders of the team.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

Kidd because of his knack of coming up big in international ball, then Deron as he is a far better half court playmaker then Paul, Don be surprised seeing Wade masqurading as point wen they wanna go big.....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Probably Kidd you already saw how awesome they looked with Kidd running the point. Maybe when LeBron/Kobe sit they'll bring in Deron Williams or Chris Paul for some scoring.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

BallerBlogger said:


> Deron Williams and Chris Paul are unquestionably better than Jason Kidd at this point in Kidd's career.
> 
> But I think Kidd's experience and size will be a huge asset in the international game. So my pick is Kidd.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing like the "international game". You send the best players, add some good role players, give the best players most minutes, sport a traditional lineup, don't become arrogant and you win. Simple as that, there is no secret. 

Kidd's experience is vastly overrated and should only matter if he was equally good to Paul and Williams. Like you said, he is not and those games against weak competition last year should not be a criteria for that. Chris Paul is a lot better than he was two years ago and there is really no reason to not start him or Deron Williams.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

CP3, but if its a one possession game with just seconds left, Kidd will be in there.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd like to see more of CP3 but I think it'll be Kidd, Deron, then CP3, with reasons already mentioned.


----------

